# DTS 5.1 dvd?



## SteveB (Oct 20, 2006)

Found this web site that is selling DTS 5.1 music dvds'. Anyone try these or anything like these?

http://www.5point1.com/Products-5_1_DTS_DVD_Audio_1.html


----------



## robk_11 (Feb 4, 2007)

yeah I have. DTS, DVD Audio, and SACD's. I have some of the surround formats that are sadly going the way of the dodo. i enjoy music in surround very much although with the individual discs a lot depends on the mix. check out sound and visions web site for some cataloged reviews. they used to do a lot of reviews on the surround discs.


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2007)

I have Sting's "Brand New Day" on DTS 5.1. It gets a little cute with the surround effects (nothing says convincing like hearing a drum solo moving around the room one speaker at a time), so I use it sort of as a demo disc. Multi-channel SACD's seem to sound better IMHO.


----------



## srckkmack (Feb 10, 2007)

I don't have any of those listed, but I do have "Dr Chesky and His Band of Maniacs - Dr Chesky's 5.1 Surround Sound Show". It is unusual but fun and a great demo disk, but I don't play it often. It can play DTS or DVD-A. There are 38 tracks that make use of the surround effects. They range from interesting, to soothing, to funny, to unusual.

I believe the sound on these can be amazing, but they cannot be played in my auto stereos or any of my portable players. So I've not purchased any more.


----------



## robk_11 (Feb 4, 2007)

Now you guys having me want to break out some of these surround discs! I remember Yoshimi Battles the Pink Robots 5.1 by the Flaming Lips is awesome in DVD-A. I'm not even a fan of the group but the surround mix is great. Also, Dark Side of the Moon on SACD is pretty good...


----------

